# Grits got runny with cheese



## Janet H (Mar 30, 2015)

Usually when I make grits I just make em plain with a little salt and figure that the person eating them will figure out how to gussy them up as a butter or gravy delivery system.  

This time I was asked to make cheesy grits so I obliged but had a consistency problem.  I'm wondering why.  

I made them as usual and cooked until they were pretty thick (like soft mashed potatoes - you can turn over the spoon and they stick for a time) but then after adding cheese they became quite runny.  I added fresh shaved parm and a little cheddar to the grits and stirred until melted.  


What did I do wrong?   Why did nice thick, eat with a fork grits become runny with the addition of some cheese?  Bowls and spoons were needed to eat them.  Any ideas?


----------



## jennyema (Mar 30, 2015)

How hot were the grits when added the cheese?

Cheese should thicken them up.  But if the grits were really hot the cheese might have separated...  Was it clumpy?


----------



## forty_caliber (Mar 30, 2015)

Sounds like they broke.  Too much fat added too quickly.  I'll post a T&T for cheesy grits.  

.40


----------



## Janet H (Mar 30, 2015)

They were really hot and no clumps.  Very smooth. I suppose it's possible the cheese broke but I'm not sure how I'd know?  There was no visible floating fat....


----------



## forty_caliber (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm a little fuzzy on the exact chemistry.  Something like this... the cereal absorbed water during cooking but wasn't set.  Fat was added displacing the water in the cereal causing it to run out. 

Try this one out.  Works every time for me.  The baking soda causes the grits to rise a bit and take on a fluffy texture.  

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/baked-cheesy-grits-92661.html#post1415738


.40


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm lousy at making grits.

 See .40, once again you can see how you've been missed! I have your always clear recipe all printed up, and I fear no more.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 31, 2015)

What grain is used to make grits?


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie (Mar 31, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> What grain is used to make grits?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking



Corn Charlie. It is more of a Southern Dish. Northerners don't make it too much. You would have to travel down South and get them at a restaurant, then fall in love with them to want to eat them again. I happen to love them. But a box of them last me forever so I don't buy them.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 31, 2015)

Cheese hates heat and should always be added off heat and when whatever you are adding it to is not too hot (bechemel, mashed potatoes, grits, etc).  

If it's too hot the cheese will break.  You might not see the gritty pieces in grits but that would explain the runniness


----------



## Addie (Mar 31, 2015)

jennyema said:


> Cheese hates heat and should always be added off heat and when whatever you are adding it to is not too hot (bechemel, mashed potatoes, grits, etc).
> 
> If it's too hot the cheese will break.  You might not see the gritty pieces in grits but that would explain the runniness



Jenny, would Parm cheese have a lot of oil in it? With most of the water having dried out due to aging, I wouldn't think there would be much else left except dried milk.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you, but no thank you. Corn is not my thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## jennyema (Mar 31, 2015)

Addie said:


> Jenny, would Parm cheese have a lot of oil in it? With most of the water having dried out due to aging, I wouldn't think there would be much else left except dried milk.



Good point, Addie.

Have you ever made a park frico?  I'd does give off some oil but not as much as a softer cheese like cheddar (some of which was used in the grits).

I'm not sure what else could explain it...


----------



## Addie (Mar 31, 2015)

jennyema said:


> Good point, Addie.
> 
> Have you ever made a park frico?  I'd does give off some oil but not as much as a softer cheese like cheddar (some of which was used in the grits).
> 
> I'm not sure what else could explain it...



On further thought, there is some oil. When you toss the rind of the cheese into a pot of gravy, it gives off the oil in the rind.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 31, 2015)

I hate this damn iPad's auto correct!!

PARM Frico.  Not Park.  Sorry


----------



## Addie (Mar 31, 2015)

jennyema said:


> I hate this damn iPad's auto correct!!
> 
> PARM Frico.  Not Park.  Sorry



Not a problem. I have not made Park Frico. What is it?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 31, 2015)

my 30 month parm reg says 28% mf and 32% moisture. the fat isn't likely to evaporate.


----------



## Addie (Mar 31, 2015)

taxlady said:


> my 30 month parm reg says 28% mf and 32% moisture. the fat isn't likely to evaporate.



That is part of  her problem then. Because she used Parm as one of the cheeses.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 1, 2015)

Addie said:


> Corn Charlie. It is more of a Southern Dish. Northerners don't make it too much. You would have to travel down South and get them at a restaurant, then fall in love with them to want to eat them again. I happen to love them. But a box of them last me forever so I don't buy them.



We buy and make grits regularly.  We buy the stone ground yellow grits.  They are not as refined and have a nice texture. They take 25 minutes compared to the white finer ground, but the little extra time is well worth it. We love them and I just put butter and S&P.
My wife and daughters put sugar on them. Yuk!



CharlieD said:


> Thank you, but no thank you. Corn is not my thing.



Never know until you try.
They taste nothing like corn to me.  Do you like polenta?


----------



## Janet H (Apr 1, 2015)

I love the flavor of yellow, stone ground but have a tough time finding it here in the PNW.    Usually the white boxed (long cook) stuff is the default choice. All this grits talk has me thinking of making polenta tonight


----------



## taxlady (Apr 1, 2015)

Janet H said:


> I love the flavor of yellow, stone ground but have a tough time finding it here in the PNW.    Usually the white boxed (long cook) stuff is the default choice. All this grits talk has me thinking of making polenta tonight


Maybe you could find them in a health food store.


----------



## Maelinde (Apr 1, 2015)

jennyema said:


> I hate this damn iPad's auto correct!!
> 
> PARM Frico.  Not Park.  Sorry




I've never heard of Parm Frico before.  If it has Parmesan in it, it *has* to be good.

I'll bet you can create something called Park Frico  - perhaps a new signature dish?


----------

